

Show HN: Finally, a feature-rich wiki plugin for WordPress – UserPress - booruguru
http://www.userpress.org

======
booruguru
Demo:
[http://www.userpress.org/wiki/frontpage/](http://www.userpress.org/wiki/frontpage/)

